# Show us your DIY concoctions



## Andre (7/11/16)

Pre-blends done!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/11/16)

Nice - will post mine tonight... My labels, alas, have not yet progressed... I think @RichJB and I am in the same boat...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (7/11/16)

I think I have a problem...



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 11


----------



## RichJB (7/11/16)

I got an amazing labeling machine on special at my local Spar for R69: a vet roll of masking tape and a ballpoint. 

If @Andre is making Purple Cow premixes, it must be good. I killed my bottle of Silly Rabbit today, making Wayne's cereal mix. So that is a vaping milestone of sorts: my first ever bottle of concentrate fully used up. I fear there will be many more...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (7/11/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I think I have a problem...


Hehe, welcome to the club. At least you seem to be making some progress in finishing those bottles.


----------



## Andre (7/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I got an amazing labeling machine on special at my local Spar for R69: a vet roll of masking tape and a ballpoint.
> 
> If @Andre is making Purple Cow premixes, it must be good. I killed my bottle of Silly Rabbit today, making Wayne's cereal mix. So that is a vaping milestone of sorts: my first ever bottle of concentrate fully used up. I fear there will be many more...


Yip, those are all winners. Except the Strawberry Malt Balls, which is new - I was too lazy to go get the nicotine in the freezer and do the PG/VG part - but am confident it shall be a winner. Purple Cow is something different, love the tart notes in there. GuavaBerry is a @Kalashnikov creation, a smashing guava juice. 

Oh, do note that pre-blends kill those concentrate bottles rather quicker! Seriously though, making the mixing process two parts does make it feel less demanding, for want of a better word.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/11/16)

Andre said:


> Yip, those are all winners. Except the Strawberry Malt Balls, which is new - I was too lazy to go get the nicotine in the freezer and do the PG/VG part - but am confident it shall be a winner. Purple Cow is something different, love the tart notes in there. GuavaBerry is a @Kalashnikov creation, a smashing guava juice.
> 
> Oh, do note that pre-blends kill those concentrate bottles rather quicker! Seriously though, making the mixing process two parts does make it feel less demanding, for want of a better word.


You still making it ... Any new changes? I tried it with 2% Cap sweet guava added and it helped the guava very much.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (8/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> You still making it ... Any new changes? I tried it with 2% Cap sweet guava added and it helped the guava very much.


Last time we talked you said you added 2 % TFA Strawberry Sweet. I like my fruity juices to be as least sweet as possible, but I did then add 1 % of CAP Sweet Strawberry and it was still great. Did you substitute the Strawberry Sweet for CAP Sweet Guava? Does it make it sweeter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/11/16)

Andre said:


> Last time we talked you said you added 2 % TFA Strawberry Sweet. I like my fruity juices to be as least sweet as possible, but I did then add 1 % of CAP Sweet Strawberry and it was still great. Did you substitute the Strawberry Sweet for CAP Sweet Guava? Does it make it sweeter?


I just added it into the mix lol with the straw sweet. its just bring out that guava much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

Sweet Strawberry Cream almost all finished, probably the fastest I have ever gone through a dessert juice. Pre-blend replenished and last bottle mixed from previous pre-blend.
Real Lemonade a simple mix of INW Lemon and INW Lemon Mix, hoping it is less sweet than those I have tried so far.
Nillson's Demise to compare with The Doctor Said.
New version of Ginger Snaps to try - added some other traditional spices, removed the citrus flavours and decreased the ingredients of the sugar cookie base.
Durandt's Treachery is black, black, black. Looking forward to mix and try it out after about 15 days of curing of the pre-blend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (12/11/16)

So the pre blends are working for you @Andre. I think I have found one or two recipes that I am going to do this

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

GregF said:


> So the pre blends are working for you @Andre. I think I have found one or two recipes that I am going to do this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah it does. For winner tried and tested recipes, especially those with many ingredients. And for tobaccos where volumes to be added can be so small, one is forced to mix 30 ml. Easier to then do a pre-blend - and it does not need to be 10 ml, a 5 or 3 ml pre-blend would be good to go too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (12/11/16)

My main objective was from day one was to get a mod/atty/flavour combination. At the moment I have 10 squonkers up and running, each with its own flavour profile. After some intence Diy-ing ...hehe I think I am sorted, except for a decent DIY menthol vape. Now I try to just stock up on nicotine and the concentrates I use. I try to keep at least 6-8 months of diy stock at hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (12/11/16)

Andre said:


> Yeah it does. For winner tried and tested recipes, especially those with many ingredients. And for tobaccos where volumes to be added can be so small, one is forced to mix 30 ml. Easier to then do a pre-blend - and it does not need to be 10 ml, a 5 or 3 ml pre-blend would be good to go too.


Are you counting drops or using the scale. I just find that the scale is so inaccurate on small quantities

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

GregF said:


> Are you counting drops or using the scale. I just find that the scale is so inaccurate on small quantities


I only use the scale. The one from VV. Accurate enough for me. What I do with small volumes is not use the Tare function, but just adding up in my head. It seems to register better this way.
Drops are so inaccurate - different bottle types and sizes - a drop from a 10 ml HDPE bottle is totally different to a drop from a 30 or 50 ml HDPE bottle, even with the same nipple. And the PET bottles are impossible to get a more or less constant drop.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

Petrus said:


> My main objective was from day one was to get a mod/atty/flavour combination. At the moment I have 10 squonkers up and running, each with its own flavour profile. After some intence Diy-ing ...hehe I think I am sorted, except for a decent DIY menthol vape. Now I try to just stock up on nicotine and the concentrates I use. I try to keep at least 6-8 months of diy stock at hand.


@VapeSnow's Creamy Mint is very decent. I used the Creme de Menthe II. Or are you referring to a menthol tobacco?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (12/11/16)

Andre said:


> @VapeSnow's Creamy Mint is very decent. I used the Creme de Menthe II. Or are you referring to a menthol tobacco?


Thanks @Andre, I will give it a shot and your tobacco menthol.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/11/16)

Andre said:


> @VapeSnow's Creamy Mint is very decent. I used the Creme de Menthe II. Or are you referring to a menthol tobacco?



@Andre I'm glad you liking it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/11/16)

A few of my mixes I'm enjoying. A few are still steeping but they will get their turn too. 
Right now I'm trying to not mix too much and vape what I have. DIY has an unexpected problem where you have too much juice and not enough time to vape it all... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (12/11/16)

Greyz said:


> DIY has an unexpected problem where you have too much juice and not enough time to vape it all...


That is no lie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (19/11/16)

Blind tasting a few versions of Bowdens Mate against the real thing. To keep me busy whilst the rack of mutton is braaing slowly. Some Glen Grant to enhance the experience. Found one version to be promising.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/16)

Andre said:


> Blind tasting a few versions of Bowdens Mate against the real thing. To keep me busy whilst the rack of mutton is braaing slowly. Some Glen Grant to enhance the experience. Found one version to be promising.


Ooh please do tell the promising recipe. 

I bet its the version in the dripper bottle 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan9779 (19/11/16)

Andre said:


> ... Some Glen Grant to enhance the experience.



Aah, a dram of scotch. Came up with a few interesting concoctions myself after imbibing. Looks great, I'm interested in the final verdict.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Ooh please do tell the promising recipe.
> 
> I bet its the version in the dripper bottle


Lol, I need to taste it at leisure again, also against the real thing. Further tweaking will probably be required. This tasting was just a quick sifting. Bearing all that in mind and on condition that whoever tries it, shares their honest impressions and any tweaks of improvement, here is that one, called Version B07:

INW Milk Chocolate 2.5 %
TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
TFA Menthol 0.5 %
FA Peppermint 2.0 %
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 1.0 %

My notes of said quick sifting taste (Glen Grant influenced) say the Menthol/Mint is too much. Consider 1.5 % FA Peppermint and maybe 0.25 % TFA Menthol.
EDIT: 
This one was mixed 50PG/50VG.

Tasted this and one other in the light of day again. And spent some quality time with the real thing. No doubt in my mind this is the closest I have got of the around 20 test samples I have mixed. The real juice definitely is big on the Peppermint with some Menthol behind it. Both the chocolate and the vanilla are not as pronounced as one might think. And it is not an overly sweet juice. The chocolate in my Version B07 is not spot on, but the best by far of those I have tried. Have not tried the chocolate at a lower percentage, but did at a higher percentage, which threw it out of kilter. 

Yip, @rogue zombie, I also am more than happy with just a good recipe in the same profile as Bowden's Mate. This one does it for me so far. Shall certainly tweak it going forward though. Looking forward to your impressions. Yes, of all my versions, this one has the least ingredients - winner!

@Patrick, you might also be interested. Our offline discussions in this regard certainly helped a lot, thank you. At least I got rid of the damn Acetyl Pyrazine!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, I need to taste it at leisure again, also against the real thing. Further tweaking will probably be required. This tasting was just a quick sifting. Bearing all that in mind and on condition that whoever tries it, shares their honest impressions and any tweaks of improvement, here is that one, called Version B07:
> 
> INW Milk Chocolate 2.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> ...


Wow, so a "conservative recipe" by the look of it, is the best so far.

I shall mix that one up to. Like Ive told you before, I just want a good recipe in the same profile as Bowdens Mate.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Bowdens Mate is great!
All the best with this @Andre !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (22/11/16)

Andre said:


> Lol, I need to taste it at leisure again, also against the real thing. Further tweaking will probably be required. This tasting was just a quick sifting. Bearing all that in mind and on condition that whoever tries it, shares their honest impressions and any tweaks of improvement, here is that one, called Version B07:
> 
> INW Milk Chocolate 2.5 %
> TFA French Vanilla Creme 1.5 %
> ...



In all my countless damn iterations, I've never tried this combination. I'm on to it. Thanks @Andre . And apropos our conversation, you really need to try taro - it's one of the most intriguing concentrates I have ever encountered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/12/16)

Just mixed with the pre-blend going in last, and before shaking commences.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (26/12/16)

@Andre that looks amazing!
Love the pattern at the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (27/12/16)

Andre said:


> Just mixed with the pre-blend going in last, and before shaking commences.



Bubble Bubble Toil and Trouble...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (29/12/16)

Andre said:


> Just mixed with the pre-blend going in last, and before shaking commences.


You are just making me want to buy a label-maker right now @Andre 
I am still using the old masking tape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/17)

From my DIY mate @Viper_SA - thank you. Tobacco pre-blends to add VG, PG and Nic and try. Actually a wonderful way to share one's recipes imho. 

Shall certainly keep me busy for some time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Patrick said:


> In all my countless damn iterations, I've never tried this combination. I'm on to it. Thanks @Andre . And apropos our conversation, you really need to try taro - it's one of the most intriguing concentrates I have ever encountered.


Taro is on my list - waiting for some concentrates.


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Liked the look of Doug's Awesome Sauce @Rude Rudi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> Taro is on my list - waiting for some concentrates.


I went with Darthvapour's recipe first which is complex but well worth it. In fact I tried a version without the taro and it's also damn interesting. The taro does need a month though.

Here's the recipe:
The Taro Deck : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/413593/The Taro Deck

1.6% Fig Fresh (FA) 
0.6% Fuji Apple (FA) 
1.6% Nugat (INAWERA) 
1.6% Oba Oba (FA) 
0.8% Pear (FA) 
1.6% Plum (TPA) 
1% Strawberry Shisha (INAWERA) 
1.8% Taro (TPA) 
2% Toasted Marshmallow (TPA) 
2% Vanilla Shisha (INAWERA) 

Flavor total: 14.6%
Remember to rate it at: http://tjek.nu/r/3fpQ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/1/17)

Patrick said:


> I went with Darthvapour's recipe first which is complex but well worth it. In fact I tried a version without the taro and it's also damn interesting. The taro does need a month though.
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> The Taro Deck : http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/413593/The Taro Deck
> ...


Not very nutty? He describes it as "sweet and nutty".

This one attracts me.


----------



## Patrick (5/1/17)

Andre said:


> Not very nutty? He describes it as "sweet and nutty".
> 
> This one attracts me.


I don't find it nutty, but Amy's one looks very interesting. I adapted her strawberry taro which is also very good, not as intense as DarthVapor's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (7/1/17)

Perhaps this time round we'll achieve the full 14 day steep... 






Left to right - 
Goldfish Cannoli
Ella's Shortbread Biscuit 
Mom's Unicorn Milk (modified V2)
Strawberry Shortcake Bar
Grant's Vanilla Custard My Way (modified) 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/17)

Polar said:


> Perhaps this time round we'll achieve the full 14 day steep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff! Is that your scale? Looks professional if so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (7/1/17)

Andre said:


> Great stuff! Is that your scale? Looks professional if so.


It's work's scale, fortunate to work in the food industry. The scales are SABS approved for sale so very accurate down to like 3 decimals and upto 15kg. Probably a bit overkill, but hey while it's available to me why not  





Did get one of these little pocket scales and it's fairly accurate to the second decimal. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/17)

Taro juices ready for the long steep, @Patrick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/17)

Productive weekend. Nic, PG and VG added to all the tobacco pre-blends shipped this way by @Viper_SA. To be tasted at leisure.

Mixed up Doc's Snake Oil, a @rogue zombie recipe.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (9/1/17)

Andre said:


> Taro juices ready for the long steep, @Patrick



We'll talk in February. Love it or hate it you will never have tasted this. Someone over the weekend got butternut, another sweet potato and a third the best shortbread that she'd ever tasted. That's what it tastes like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonogeni (13/1/17)

wow some impressive collections here! need to up my game then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/17)

Pre-blends of some of my favourite dessert juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (4/2/17)

Andre said:


> Productive weekend. Nic, PG and VG added to all the tobacco pre-blends shipped this way by @Viper_SA. To be tasted at leisure.
> 
> Mixed up Doc's Snake Oil, a @rogue zombie recipe.


How is that tasting of those tobaccos going @Andre?


----------



## GregF (4/2/17)

GregF said:


> So the pre blends are working for you @Andre. I think I have found one or two recipes that I am going to do this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



So much for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/17)

GregF said:


> So much for that!
> View attachment 84010


Lol, my collection of pre-blends is also growing alarmingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/17)

GregF said:


> How is that tasting of those tobaccos going @Andre?


Going well, have tasted about 4 so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DominionZA (4/2/17)

This was actually a pic taken yesterday to show a mate my screen setup, but the highlight turned out to be my DIY collection of concoctions. So here you go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## craigb (5/2/17)

I have a love/hate relationship with CAP cinnamon danish swirl.

I will feel either one of these emotions towards it, no grey area, so I can only mix small batches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

